# Criteria for Obtaining a Medical Card...?



## Joanne (26 Oct 2005)

In the medical card section of the Oasis.gov.ie site it states 



> Rates
> Weekly Income Limit (Gross less tax and PRSI)
> 
> Category:                                 Aged under 66
> Single person living alone:           184 euro


 Then on the following page it gives some examples.

[broken link removed]

 I'm especially interested in examples 3 & 6.


Would anyone be able to explain to me how they are concluding that the person in example 3 is now eligible for a medical card, and how the person in example 6 is not eligible?

Are they simple adding the basic weekly limit (i.e. Gross less tax and PRSI) of €184 + housing rent + work travel expenses; and if that total is _more _than the persons weekly assessable income (i.e. Gross Income less Income Tax and PRSI contributions) then the person is eligible for a medical card?


----------



## Berni (26 Oct 2005)

Its probably easier if you do it the other way round.
To get the card your income would need to be €184 or under.

So in ex 3, income is 320.00, subtract the rent of 100 = 220
subtract the 40 expenses = 180, so he qualifies

In ex 6 income of 370.00, minus the same 140 rent & expenses = 230, 
so shes over the 184 limit and doesn't qualify


----------



## Joanne (26 Oct 2005)

Thanks very much for explaining it Berni..!  I understand it now.

Does anyone know if the only "expenses" which can be deducted from income to arrive at qualifying income is rent and expenses of travelling to/from work?

Can mortgage repayments on own home be deducted or any other expenses?

Or is it just rent and travelling to/from work expenses?


----------



## Sherman (27 Oct 2005)

Are you serious that rent and/or commuting costs can be taken into account in qualifying someone for the medical card?

Does that mean if I rent a luxury penthouse apartment, thus bringing my income below the threshold, I qualify for a medical card? Similarly, if I get a ludicrously big mortgage, does this apply? Or if I fly to work by my private jet?

If that's the case, its off to the estate agent with me!!


----------



## Joanne (27 Oct 2005)

That's what it appears to indicate on the page I linked to above.  I don't know though to what extent there is a limit on what "expenses" can be used to reduce applicable income.


----------

